# Antimode 8033



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had my Antimode for nearly a year now, and just recently it's starting something different than it has before. Every time after I turn it on, the "Lift 25" light turns on. I tried re-eq'ing the room to see if that would help, but it didn't. Does anyone know why it's doing that? I can't tell if it is actually boosting those frequencies or not; I'll try some test tones later on today to see if it is or not.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The Lift 25 LED comes on when the 15-25Hz lifting EQ is on. Push the left hand button (probably twice) so that both the Lift LEDs are off.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

JohnM said:


> The Lift 25 LED comes on when the 15-25Hz lifting EQ is on. Push the left hand button (probably twice) so that both the Lift LEDs are off.


I can get it to turn off after the Antimode is on, but is there any reason why it's lighting up every time when I turn it on?? 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## sparktheyank (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe there is a way to "set" the antimode to remember room correction points AND lift setting by holding that button in for awhile. I just got the 8033s earlier this month and remember reading that capability. Try re-calibrating your room and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

sparktheyank said:


> I believe there is a way to "set" the antimode to remember room correction points AND lift setting by holding that button in for awhile. I just got the 8033s earlier this month and remember reading that capability. Try re-calibrating your room and see if the issue goes away.


If you hold down either the Lift 25 or Lift 34 buttons for a few seconds, it will remember those lifted frequencies, and apply them on startup. I read right over that in the manual. I was able to get those lights off now though. Thanks for the help


----------

